# Funny Babylon Bee Piece on Emotions and Big Box CCM



## DMcFadden (May 6, 2016)

This was so delicious, I could not resist sharing it with the rest of you . . .

http://babylonbee.com/news/powerful-time-worship-draws-woman-closer-her-emotions-been-long-time/



> RAPID CITY, SD—Sources are reporting that local woman Britney Mollison experienced the presence of her own emotions more powerfully than she has in a long time during a time of worship Wednesday night. According to Mollison’s own testimony, about three-quarters of the way through the set of dramatic songs blasting from the band onstage out to the worshipers, she was finally able to surrender all to her feelings.
> 
> “In that moment, when the bridge to ‘Oceans’ reached its crescendo and the keyboardist masterfully applied the wah pedal, my emotions were more real to me than I can remember,” Mollison sobbed to sources. “It was just me and and my personal relationship to the chemicals in my brain responding to stimuli. Nothing else mattered.”
> 
> ...



If this were not so painfully true, it would be funnier.


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (May 7, 2016)

That's hysterical! Babylon bee is quickly becoming my new favorite site.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

